# Lance Henriksen and Peter Weller: EnWorld Decides



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 28, 2022)

I have been involved in a long-running conversation/debate/discussion, which, boiled down, has roughly two sides:

1. Lance Henriksen is the poor man's Peter Weller.
2. Peter Weller is the poor man's Lance Henriksen. 

If you aren't familiar with this phrasing, allow me to assist- when someone thinks of, say, an actor, and you think, "Well, that actor is just like ... but not quite the same ... as another actor." So examples of that would be-
Skeet Ulrich is the poor man's Johnny Depp (90s special!).
Gary Busey is the poor man's Nick Nolte.
Christopher Eccleston is the poor man's Ralph Fiennes.
Andy Garcia is the poor man's Al Pacino.
Jesse Plemons is the poor man's Phillip Seymour Hoffman.
Dennis Quaid is the poor man's Kurt Russell.
Mark Wahlberg is the poor man's Matt Damon.
etc.

Anyway, normally the case is obvious. And here, I think it is as well. One is obviously the poor man's version of the other, and the only people would disagree are bards, elves, and other assorted ne'er-do-wells. Which side did I take? Well.... I don't want to skew the results.

However, for purposes of this discussion, we are talking only about _genre films, _specifically science fiction. So ... vote in the poll. Let me know what you think. In the comments, tell me why.

(I am using the phrase "poor man's" because it's a common phrasing.)


----------



## Davies (Jul 28, 2022)

Needs a third option.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 28, 2022)

Davies said:


> Needs a third option.




Nope. I subscribe to @el-remmen 's newsletter.


----------



## payn (Jul 28, 2022)

lol, I remember a long conversation I've had with my friends. One of them is a Michael Madsen super fan oddly enough. We used to joke that Madsen was a poor man's Tom Sizemore, but uh, yeah the tables really turned on that one. 

Lance is the discount model here.


----------



## Gradine (Jul 28, 2022)

Look I like Robocop as much as the next anarchist, but Lance was doing it first and frankly better.

Lance showing up in the Mass Effect games only sweetens the pot


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 28, 2022)

payn said:


> Lance is the discount model here.






Gradine said:


> Look I like Robocop as much as the next anarchist, but Lance was doing it first and frankly better.




It's getting spicy already!


----------



## payn (Jul 28, 2022)

Don't get me wrong, Lance is a great character actor and a fine supporting role in any film, however, Weller is a leading man and in a different league. I mean, Lance didnt even play the lead in the direct to DVD sequel of Weller's _Screamers_ film.


----------



## Irlo (Jul 28, 2022)

I'm not familiar with Lance Hendriksen. Is he starring in the Buckaroo Banzai reboot?


----------



## aco175 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## James Gasik (Jul 28, 2022)

As much as it pains me to admit it, I think Lance is the better actor.  I guess I have to turn in my Blue Blaze Irregular fan club ID.


----------



## Deset Gled (Jul 28, 2022)

The poor man's Peter Weller is Brian Thompson.








						Brian Thompson - IMDb
					

Brian Thompson, Actor: Cobra. Brian Earl Thompson was born on August 28, 1959 in Ellensburg, Washington. Raised on the Columbia River in Longview, he learned the value of academics and athletics, as the son of two teachers and the second of six siblings. His interest in acting was first sparked...




					www.imdb.com
				




The poor man's Lance Henriksen is Jeff Kober.








						Jeff Kober - IMDb
					

Jeff Kober, Actor: Sully. Jeff Kober was born in Billings, Montana on December 18, 1953. Not satisfied with being a rancher, Kober relocated to the L.A. area in his twenties with the desire to become an actor. His first appearance on the small screen was a non-billed role in the 1980s series V...




					www.imdb.com
				




For serious.


----------



## Bedrockgames (Jul 28, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> I have been involved in a long-running conversation/debate/discussion, which, boiled down, has roughly two sides:
> 
> 1. Lance Henriksen is the poor man's Peter Weller.
> 2. Peter Weller is the poor man's Lance Henriksen.
> ...




You have presented an impossible choice for me. Gun to my head: Weller


----------



## el-remmen (Jul 28, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Nope. I subscribe to @el-remmen 's newsletter.




There are only two kinds of people in the world, those who think there are only two kinds of people in the world, and those of us who know better.


----------



## Helldritch (Jul 28, 2022)

Robocop all the way. Lance just died in Alien(s)... Ok, he dies well, but Wellers did a bit more than just Robocop.


----------



## Ryujin (Jul 28, 2022)

payn said:


> lol, I remember a long conversation I've had with my friends. One of them is a Michael Madsen super fan oddly enough. We used to joke that Madsen was a poor man's Tom Sizemore, but uh, yeah the tables really turned on that one.
> 
> Lance is the discount model here.



Have you ever seen "Millennium"? Guy gets no love.


----------



## payn (Jul 28, 2022)

Ryujin said:


> Have you ever seen "Millennium"? Guy gets no love.



He gets plenty. Folks in this thread think he's a better actor than Peter Weller.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jul 28, 2022)

Helldritch said:


> Robocop all the way. Lance just died in Alien(s)... Ok, he dies well, but Wellers did a bit more than just Robocop.



But Lance had Millenium, the X-Files spinoff!  
And didn't he fly Blue Thunder? Oh, wait, that was Roy Schneider. 
Peter Weller had a decent one-time role in Fringe. 
Maybe I have to go in favor of Peter Weller, though Lance Henriksen is more present in my mind.


----------



## payn (Jul 28, 2022)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> And didn't he fly Blue Thunder? Oh, wait, that was Roy Schneider.


----------



## James Gasik (Jul 28, 2022)

Lance was in an episode of The A-Team.  Peter was not.  Point to Lance!


----------



## Helldritch (Jul 28, 2022)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> But Lance had Millenium, the X-Files spinoff!
> And didn't he fly Blue Thunder? Oh, wait, that was Roy Schneider.
> Peter Weller had a decent one-time role in Fringe.
> Maybe I have to go in favor of Peter Weller, though Lance Henriksen is more present in my mind.



Buckaroo Banzai. 1st role and the movie is still a classic even today.
Leviathan wasn't a bad movie and it is quite nice to watch even today.
Screamers... a classic too.
And Robocop. All first roles. What first roles in cinema had Lance put to classic?
Star Treck... He was quite good as the Bad Admiral Marcus.
Voice acting?
Batman.
But Buckaroo Banzai boy did I watch that movie. And Robocop, never forget Robocop!

Edit: Not that I do not like Lance. But he is a second violin. An extremely good second violin (support actor) but for 1st role, nothing comes to my mind. I did not like Millenium enough to follow it fully.


----------



## Mannahnin (Jul 28, 2022)

Weller is a weird leading man.  Henriksen is a weird supporting actor.  I like them both, but I can't grant the premise.

Speaking of Lance, a couple of Saturdays ago I went and saw _Near Dark_ in 35mm at the Brattle in Harvard Square.  It was super fun.


----------



## pantsorama (Jul 28, 2022)

Ryujin said:


> Have you ever seen "Millennium"? Guy gets no love.



This is why Lance will always top out Weller.  He was brilliant in that show.  Never throught stoicism could be so emotive, and effective.


----------



## Gradine (Jul 28, 2022)

I asked my partner, who I would grant as an expert in this field. Her response:
"It's apples and oranges. They aren't the same person. Hendrickson was a great actor with great roles and great scripts. Weller turned absolute garbage into art by selling every minute of it. I reject the question."


----------



## aco175 (Jul 28, 2022)

el-remmen said:


> There are only two kinds of people in the world, those who think there are only two kinds of people in the world, and those of us who know better.



My brother, the teacher, tells his students;  "There are three types of people in the world- those that can do math and those that cannot."


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 28, 2022)

Gradine said:


> I asked my partner, who I would grant as an expert in this field. Her response:
> "It's apples and oranges. They aren't the same person. Hendrickson was a great actor with great roles and great scripts. Weller turned absolute garbage into art by selling every minute of it. I reject the question."




And that's why there's only two options. Because people invariably try to reject the premise because people ... are weak. TAKE A STAND. 

Peter Weller was only given absolute garbage? _Naked Lunch_. 

Lance Henriksen only had great scripts and great roles? _Have you looked at his work? _Of course you're going to be in good films if you try to be in all of them!!! _Gingerclown_? _The Slammin' Salmon_? _Madhouse_?


----------



## Sacrosanct (Jul 28, 2022)

Gradine said:


> I asked my partner, who I would grant as an expert in this field. Her response:
> "It's apples and oranges. They aren't the same person. Hendrickson was a great actor with great roles and great scripts. Weller turned absolute garbage into art by selling every minute of it. I reject the question."



Yep.  I think Lance is a better actor, but Peter has his PHD in Renaissance art history.  So as you say, apples and oranges.  I like them both.  My favorite Weller role was actually in Longmire.


----------



## Gradine (Jul 28, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> And that's why there's only two options. Because people invariably try to reject the premise because people ... are weak. TAKE A STAND.
> 
> Peter Weller was only given absolute garbage? _Naked Lunch_.
> 
> Lance Henriksen only had great scripts and great roles? _Have you looked at his work? _Of course you're going to be in good films if you try to be in all of them!!! _Gingerclown_? _The Slammin' Salmon_? _Madhouse_?



I think she was thinking specifically in their respective roles in the Aliens and Robocop franchises.

I think the point could be made that Weller is the more expensive hire, and that you get Henriksen when you can't afford Weller, which is certainly a key aspect of the "X is the poor man's Y" characterization. That said...


Snarf Zagyg said:


> However, for purposes of this discussion, we are talking only about _genre films, _specifically science fiction.



with this framing in mind, the answer in unequivocally Henriksen. Weller's contributions to the genre, outside Robocop and one massive-flop-turned-cult-classic, pale in comparison to Henriksen's. There's just no comparison.

e: It's worth pointing out that, as has been mentioned multiple times, Henriksen is simply the better actor, respective career arcs nonwithstanding. Which I don't think you can say for any of the example pairs presented in the OP. Even the ones who are no slouches in the acting themselves, like Plemons.


----------



## MGibster (Jul 28, 2022)

Ryujin said:


> Have you ever seen "Millennium"? Guy gets no love.



Lance was in _Pumpkinhead_!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 28, 2022)

You can be mean sometimes, Snarf, but this thread is just TOO mean. 

... I had to go with Lance, but now I hate myself because I'm a big fan of Weller. 

See what you've done!? You monster!


----------



## MGibster (Jul 28, 2022)

Mannahnin said:


> Speaking of Lance, a couple of Saturdays ago I went and saw _Near Dark_ in 35mm at the Brattle in Harvard Square. It was super fun.



I was on the fence until you brought up Near Dark.  It's one of the best and sadly underrated vampire movies from the 1980s.  It was just overshadowed by The Lost Boys.


----------



## payn (Jul 28, 2022)

Sacrosanct said:


> Yep.  I think Lance is a better actor, but Peter has his PHD in Renaissance art history.  So as you say, apples and oranges.  I like them both.  My favorite Weller role was actually in Longmire.



Weller did nail that retired old curmudgeon sheriff who just doesn't give AF.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 28, 2022)

Weller for the win. 

Between Buckaroo Banzai and Robocop (easily the best quest-for-humanity in sf trope realization outside of Roy Batty) Weller seals it. Lance is great, don't get me wrong, and he gave us Bishop. But nothing that carries a whole film.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Jul 28, 2022)

payn said:


> Weller did nail that retired old curmudgeon sheriff who just doesn't give AF.



My lifegoals


----------



## Ryujin (Jul 28, 2022)

pantsorama said:


> This is why Lance will always top out Weller.  He was brilliant in that show.  Never throught stoicism could be so emotive, and effective.



It's pretty much his schtick. If you want to see someone else who does it well watch another movie that I mentioned recently, "Soldier." Watch when Todd gets a hug and you'll see someone show that he's scared out of his skin, while maintaining a stoic expression.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 28, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> You can be mean sometimes, Snarf, but this thread is just TOO mean.
> 
> ... I had to go with Lance, but now I hate myself because I'm a big fan of Weller.
> 
> See what you've done!? You monster!




Flattery will get you ... EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Bedrockgames (Jul 28, 2022)

MGibster said:


> I was on the fence until you brought up Near Dark.  It's one of the best and sadly underrated vampire movies from the 1980s.  It was just overshadowed by The Lost Boys.




It's a far better vampire film than the Lost Boys though. 

He was also in Pumpkinhead

For me, Weller is just slightly more compelling (and he did Robocop). But that might just come down to bone structure; I don't know

Also I think it is a hard comparison because Lance Henriksen feels like more of a character actor and Weller more of a lead (I haven't broken down their roles in an excel spreadsheet so maybe I am not 100% right about that, but it feels like the case)


----------



## Bedrockgames (Jul 28, 2022)

Also while we are celebrating actors, definitely would like to tip my hat to the work of Brad Dourif (who I didn't realize was in so many of my favorite movies until I went back and watched them all)


----------



## payn (Jul 28, 2022)

Bedrockgames said:


> Also while we are celebrating actors, definitely would like to tip my hat to the work of Brad Dourif (who I didn't realize was in so many of my favorite movies until I went back and watched them all)



We are not celebrating actors, we are pitting them against one another!


----------



## Ryujin (Jul 28, 2022)

Could throw in Rutger Hauer for a trifecta.


----------



## MGibster (Jul 28, 2022)

Bedrockgames said:


> For me, Weller is just slightly more compelling (and he did Robocop). But that might just come down to bone structure; I don't know



I primarily know Weller from three things:  Robocop, Dexter, and Buckaroo Banzai.  And I don't really like Buckaroo Banzai.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 28, 2022)

MGibster said:


> I primarily know Weller from three things:  Robocop, Dexter, and Buckaroo Banzai. * And I don't really like Buckaroo Banzai.*




You sure you want to admit that 'round these parts?


----------



## Gradine (Jul 28, 2022)

Ryujin said:


> Could throw in Rutger Hauer for a trifecta.



Rutger Hauer is just a poor man's Dennis Hopper. Who is himself just a poor man's Rutger Hauer


----------



## Gradine (Jul 28, 2022)

Spicy take: Buckaroo Banzai gained cult classic status more due to "oh hey, I didn't realize _he _was in this" is 95% of its cast, moreso than any actual quality in filmmaking.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 28, 2022)

Gradine said:


> Rutger Hauer is just a poor man's Dennis Hopper. Who is himself just a poor man's Rutger Hauer




I was going to go with Page Fletcher being the Canadian Man's Rutger Hauer.


----------



## Ryujin (Jul 28, 2022)

Gradine said:


> Rutger Hauer is just a poor man's Dennis Hopper. Who is himself just a poor man's Rutger Hauer



I thought that was James Woods?


----------



## MGibster (Jul 28, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> You sure you want to admit that 'round these parts?



I don't hate it, I just don't see the appeal.  It's a movie I remember from my childhood, but not one I have fond memories of.  I saw it again as a teen and still didn't get the appeal.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jul 28, 2022)

This is a really hard choice! Auto 9 or M41A Pulse Rifle to my head, I'm going with Peter Weller. I think Lance Henriksen has been in better movies (Aliens! Terminator! Pumpkinhead!), but Peter Weller has better performances. Buckaroo Banzai's "Don't be mean; we don't have to be mean, cuz, remember, no matter where you go, there you are." gets thrown around a lot, but Weller infuses it with compassion and meaning. His performance in Robocop sells every phase in his character's life cycle. All the more impressive considering for much of the film all he had to work with is his body language, mouth, and chin.

In Naked Lunch, he somehow both grounds and is transformed by the surreal world he inhabits. He acts as a fulcrum for the audience - he's the rhythm section in the fever dream jazz act of the film.


----------



## Gradine (Jul 28, 2022)

Ryujin said:


> I thought that was James Woods?



James Woods is the poor man's pile of trash


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jul 28, 2022)

I tried re-watching John Carpenter's Vampires and I just couldn't do it. His character is such an abrasive over-macho character (with none of the likeability that classic 80s action heroes brought to their roles) that too much of who he is in real life was bleeding through for me. I'm afraid to return to my old favorite Videodrome for that same reason. 



Gradine said:


> James Woods is the poor man's pile of trash


----------



## Mallus (Jul 28, 2022)

Peter Weller played Buckaroo Banzai, William S. Burroughs, and Robocop. That’s a trifecta in my book (no disrespect to Lance).

Also, it can be mathematically proven Rutger Hauer is the poor man’s Rutger Hauer.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jul 28, 2022)

Considering the scope of quality of his movies, yes, that tracks.

That being said, Rutger Hauer's high notes are enough to cement his place in genre movie history.



Mallus said:


> Also, it can be mathematically proven Rutger Hauer is the poor man’s Rutger Hauer.


----------



## Ryujin (Jul 28, 2022)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> I tried re-watching John Carpenter's Vampires and I just couldn't do it. His character is such an abrasive over-macho character (with none of the likeability that classic 80s action heroes brought to their roles) that too much of who he is in real life was bleeding through for me. I'm afraid to return to my old favorite Videodrome for that same reason.



I think that Carpenter's involvement, and his need to own anything that he makes, is in a large part responsible for how that movie turned out. The book "Vampire$" was much better, overall.

_EDIT_ - I liked the book so much that I made sure to see the movie in a theatre, when it came out.


----------



## MGibster (Jul 28, 2022)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> I tried re-watching John Carpenter's Vampires and I just couldn't do it. His character is such an abrasive over-macho character (with none of the likeability that classic 80s action heroes brought to their roles) that too much of who he is in real life was bleeding through for me. I'm afraid to return to my old favorite Videodrome for that same reason.



The book was okay, but I didn't care for the movie when it came out.


----------



## Janx (Jul 29, 2022)

Lance Henriksen has always been Lance Henriksen.

Peter Weller is kinda like James Spader. The product has changed over the years.


----------



## deganawida (Jul 29, 2022)

Lance Henriksen is the MAN! Stellar performances in Terminator, No Escape, Hard Target (where he played a charismatic psychopath), and Aliens. Let’s not forget Millennium, which, along with American Gothic (had an expose with Arnold Vosloo, his dragon in Hard Target), set a high standard for gothic television in the 90s. IIRC, Cameron actually wanted Lance to be the Terminator, due to how intense he can be when acting, but had to settle for making him one of the cops due to executive meddling. Dude is a great actor who deserves much more recognition.

Mrs. deganawida was insistent upon Peter Weller winning just because of Engineering an Empire. She maintains that the documentary series trumps all of the sci-fi and action movies both have been in.


----------



## MGibster (Jul 29, 2022)

deganawida said:


> Lance Henriksen is the MAN! Stellar performances in Terminator, No Escape, Hard Target (where he played a charismatic psychopath), and Aliens.



I also remember _Stone Cold_, the Brian Bosworth vehicle where Henriksen played the charismatic psychopathic leader of a motorcycle gang.


----------



## Bedrockgames (Jul 29, 2022)

Ryujin said:


> I thought that was James Woods?




Depending on your perspective: the rich man's Roy Scheider or the poor man's Roy Scheider


----------



## Art Waring (Jul 29, 2022)

Hiya folks! 

I can't resist a topic like this, despite my reluctance to choose one over the other, well, its a hard pick for Peter Weller.

Lance Henricksen has dome some great roles in small films (Near Dark particularly), and his energy and enthusiasm is very present. However, it is really hard to compare his work to Peter Weller's because both actors have a very different approach.

Peter Weller seems to have a much more laid back approach, his lines are delivered with a subtlety that many other actors in the sci fi scene often lacked in the 90's. His starring role in Screamers (1997), i think shows some solid acting, and some good lines that I still remember fondly...

"Slow down soldier, and live a little."


----------



## Davies (Jul 29, 2022)

Mallus said:


> Also, it can be mathematically proven Rutger Hauer is the poor man’s Rutger Hauer.



<gentle> _Was_.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jul 29, 2022)

Yeah, the book is definitely better. It's a straight-up 80s horror-action movie on paper.

When the movie came out, I remember thinking that I was getting awfully tired of vampires that looked like some pretentious doofus I'd run into at a nightclub.



Ryujin said:


> I think that Carpenter's involvement, and his need to own anything that he makes, is in a large part responsible for how that movie turned out. The book "Vampire$" was much better, overall.
> 
> _EDIT_ - I liked the book so much that I made sure to see the movie in a theatre, when it came out.






MGibster said:


> The book was okay, but I didn't care for the movie when it came out.


----------



## Deset Gled (Jul 29, 2022)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> Yeah, the book is definitely better. It's a straight-up 80s horror-action movie on paper.
> 
> When the movie came out, I remember thinking that I was getting awfully tired of vampires that looked like some pretentious doofus I'd run into at a nightclub.




I remember seeing the sequel "Vampires: Los Muertos" and thinking it was much much better than I expected.  Not a cinematic masterpiece by any means, but quite solid as vampire films go.  Bon Jovi did a great job as a poor man's Kevin Bacon.


----------



## Ryujin (Jul 29, 2022)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> Yeah, the book is definitely better. It's a straight-up 80s horror-action movie on paper.
> 
> When the movie came out, I remember thinking that I was getting awfully tired of vampires that looked like some pretentious doofus I'd run into at a nightclub.



On that we can agree.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jul 29, 2022)

Wait, there was a sequel starring Bon Jovi?!



Deset Gled said:


> I remember seeing the sequel "Vampires: Los Muertos" and thinking it was much much better than I expected.  Not a cinematic masterpiece by any means, but quite solid as vampire films go.  Bon Jovi did a great job as a poor man's Kevin Bacon.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 29, 2022)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> Wait, there was a sequel starring Bon Jovi?!




More importantly, I always thought that Bon Jovi was a poor man's Bruce Springsteen.

Mmmm... make that the utterly destitute man's Bruce Springsteen.


----------



## Deset Gled (Jul 29, 2022)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> Wait, there was a sequel starring Bon Jovi?!




Apparently, there was even a third, making it a trilogy:









						Vampires: Los Muertos - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				












						Vampires: The Turning - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




I haven't seen the third one.



Snarf Zagyg said:


> More importantly, I always thought that Bon Jovi was a poor man's Bruce Springsteen.
> 
> Mmmm... make that the utterly destitute man's Bruce Springsteen.




I don't know how to even start on what's wrong with that.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 29, 2022)

Deset Gled said:


> I don't know how to even start on what's wrong with that.




You don't know where to start?

Whoa. You're halfway there.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jul 29, 2022)

Clearly you haven't heard the Iron City Houserockers.*



Snarf Zagyg said:


> More importantly, I always thought that Bon Jovi was a poor man's Bruce Springsteen.
> 
> Mmmm... make that the utterly destitute man's Bruce Springsteen.




*I'll admit to liking them, but they definitely are the poor man's (steelworker's?) Springsteen.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 29, 2022)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> *I'll admit to liking them, but they definitely are the poor man's (steelworker's?) Springsteen.




Hey, don't get me wrong. I love me some Bon Jovi. 

Maybe not as much as the AWESOME COVER BAND in Ms. Marvel, Brown Jovi, but still.

But no matter how much I might ... there's one one person from New Jersey who is, and always will be, The Boss.


----------



## payn (Jul 29, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Hey, don't get me wrong. I love me some Bon Jovi.
> 
> Maybe not as much as the AWESOME COVER BAND in Ms. Marvel, Brown Jovi, but still.
> 
> But no matter how much I might ... there's one one person from New Jersey who is, and always will be, The Boss.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Jul 29, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> More importantly, I always thought that Bon Jovi was a poor man's Bruce Springsteen.
> 
> Mmmm... make that the utterly destitute man's Bruce Springsteen.



Oh my poor sweet misguided soul....

For one, they are actually pretty close in wealth, both being in the top 10 for wealthiest rock stars.  Secondly, Bon Jovi might even be higher than Springsteen if Bon Jovi charged a home mortgage to attend his concerts like Springsteen does, and wasn't spending his own money opening a restaurant chain to feed the poor.

And the cherry on top is that Bon Jovi is a decent actor (U-571), and to the best of my knowledge never wrote a song with lyrics as creepy as "I'm on Fire." 

so there


----------



## dragoner (Jul 29, 2022)

Who was in Screamers again?


----------



## Ryujin (Jul 29, 2022)

dragoner said:


> Who was in Screamers again?



Leni Parker.


----------



## payn (Jul 29, 2022)

dragoner said:


> Who was in Screamers again?



Which one?


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 29, 2022)

Sacrosanct said:


> Oh my poor sweet misguided soul....
> 
> For one, they are actually pretty close in wealth, both being in the top 10 for wealthiest rock stars.




….yeah… that’s not what it means.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Jul 29, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> ….yeah… that’s not what it means.



I know what it means. I was just giving a literal example along with the other examples as to why he's not a poor-man's BS, let alone a destitute one.


----------



## DonoZen (Jul 29, 2022)

Peter Weller is Buckaroo Banzai for the win.


----------



## payn (Jul 29, 2022)

Sacrosanct said:


> I know what it means. I was just giving a literal example along with the other examples as to why he's not a poor-man's BS, let alone a destitute one.



Both are crazy rich, but Id bet Jovi is cheaper to hire.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 30, 2022)

payn said:


> Both are crazy rich, but Id bet Jovi is cheaper to hire.




Such a weird conversation.

It’s like someone saying, “How dare you insult Elvis Costello by saying he’s NOT the greatest musical act out of Liverpool?”

I mean … I really like Elvis Costello, but ….


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 30, 2022)

How can a thread this important have 2k+ views but only 31 votes?*
Do people not answer polls unthinkingly any more? (poll to follow).


* and 17 of those incorrect...


----------



## James Gasik (Jul 30, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Such a weird conversation.
> 
> It’s like someone saying, “How dare you insult Elvis Costello by saying he’s NOT the greatest musical act out of Liverpool?”
> 
> I mean … I really like Elvis Costello, but ….



To be fair, there are lunatics out there.


----------



## James Gasik (Jul 30, 2022)

Kobold Stew said:


> How can a thread this important have 2k+ views but only 31 votes?*
> Do people not answer polls unthinkingly any more? (poll to follow).
> 
> 
> * and 17 of those incorrect...



The Dude Says


----------



## Benjamin Olson (Jul 30, 2022)

DonoZen said:


> Peter Weller is Buckaroo Banzai for the win.



Indeed. I'm not even exactly a big a fan of Buckaroo Banzai, but it is a movie that is simply made of pure cool (often at the expense of actually being much of a movie). Any actor in it is intrinsically cooler for that and has a trump card to play in any competition like this, and Weller was the damned star of it. Weller for the win.


----------



## Zardnaar (Jul 30, 2022)

I like both but it's Lance.


----------



## HaroldTheHobbit (Jul 30, 2022)

Lance is obviously a way more sophisticated actor with a much more important body of genre work and contribution. Weller is a dabbler in comparison. Objectively!

And Rutger Hauer isn't a poor mans anything. Salute of the Jugger alone raise him above any comparisons. Also objectively.


----------



## Mallus (Jul 30, 2022)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> That being said, Rutger Hauer's high notes are enough to cement his place in genre movie history.



Sure. Hauer’s Roy Batty secures his place in movie history, full stop.


----------



## Yora (Jul 30, 2022)

Lance Henriksen and Bill Paxton both got to be killed by an Alien, Predator, and Terminator.

Petter Weller only got killed by Red Foreman.

Another important question: Kurt Russel or Jeff Bridges?


----------



## Ryujin (Jul 30, 2022)

Yora said:


> Lance Henriksen and Bill Paxton both got to be killed by an Alien, Predator, and Terminator.
> 
> Petter Weller only got killed by Red Foreman.
> 
> Another important question: Kurt Russel or Jeff Bridges?



Russell. No one else could play Todd in "Soldier."


----------



## dragoner (Jul 30, 2022)

Or the Thing and Escape from New York


----------



## James Gasik (Jul 30, 2022)

Mallus said:


> Sure. Hauer’s Roy Batty secures his place in movie history, full stop.



Don't forget Navarre from Ladyhawke!


----------



## Deset Gled (Jul 30, 2022)

Yora said:


> Another important question: Kurt Russel or Jeff Bridges?




Walt Disney votes for Kurt Russell.


----------



## James Gasik (Jul 30, 2022)

Yora said:


> Lance Henriksen and Bill Paxton both got to be killed by an Alien, Predator, and Terminator.
> 
> Petter Weller only got killed by Red Foreman.
> 
> Another important question: Kurt Russel or Jeff Bridges?



Oof, that's a hard question, I love them both!  Tentatively, I'd say Jeff.  Kevin Flynn, The Dude, even Rooster Cogburn!  

But then again, "Snake" Plissken, Jack Burton...mean question, very mean.


----------



## Aeson (Jul 30, 2022)

I think the only way to settle this is to have every actor mentioned say the line "Dead or alive. You're coming with me." If any of them can deliver it better than Weller I will give them credit. Until then, it's Peter Weller.


----------



## James Gasik (Jul 30, 2022)

Aeson said:


> I think the only way to settle this is to have every actor mentioned say the line "Dead or alive. You're coming with me." If any of them can deliver it better than Weller I will give them credit. Until then, it's Peter Weller.



But is that better than "I'll be back."?


----------



## Aeson (Jul 30, 2022)

James Gasik said:


> But is that better than "I'll be back."?



Yes. Unfortunately it can't be used as often. People tend to frown on threats.


----------



## Ryujin (Jul 30, 2022)

Aeson said:


> I think the only way to settle this is to have every actor mentioned say the line "Dead or alive. You're coming with me." If any of them can deliver it better than Weller I will give them credit. Until then, it's Peter Weller.



I'll do you one better with, "I'm going to kill them all, Sir."


----------



## HaroldTheHobbit (Jul 31, 2022)

Yora said:


> Another important question: Kurt Russel or Jeff Bridges?



Well. Jeff Bridges is a way better general actor and has done a bunch of great movies and roles.
But for genre, Kurt Russell all the way. "Call me Snake" ain't no Batty monologue, but still immortal.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Jul 31, 2022)

payn said:


> a better actor



Ooooh! Is that _really _the criteria? Or more like... I liked Buckaroo Banzai more than Alien


----------



## James Gasik (Jul 31, 2022)

Eyes of Nine said:


> Ooooh! Is that _really _the criteria? Or more like... I liked Buckaroo Banzai more than Alien



Not really, since the question is entirely subjective, it comes down to which actor you like more.  I personally thought acting ability > movies, but the opposite is perfectly valid.

Maybe you like the cut of their jib better, who knows?


----------



## payn (Jul 31, 2022)

A little surprised how some many people struggle with the poor mans concept here.


----------



## James Gasik (Jul 31, 2022)

payn said:


> A little surprised how some many people struggle with the poor mans concept here.



Especially since I'm sure most of us are not rich men.


----------



## payn (Jul 31, 2022)

James Gasik said:


> Especially since I'm sure most of us are not rich men.



I don't even know what that is supposed to mean.


----------



## James Gasik (Jul 31, 2022)

payn said:


> I don't even know what that is supposed to mean.



If Actor A is the Poor Man's Actor B, and I am a Poor Man, one would suppose I'd prefer Actor A?  

(Yes, I know, "Poor Man's" in this instance refers to someone with less talent or who is less succesful.  I guess you could say that was a "Poor Man's" attempt to be witty ).


----------



## dragoner (Jul 31, 2022)

Anyone talk about Cronenberg's Naked Lunch yet? There's a conversation to be had.


----------



## HaroldTheHobbit (Aug 1, 2022)

James Gasik said:


> Especially since I'm sure most of us are not rich men.



Are you somehow implying that sipping coconut drinks on a private yacht in the West Indies surrounded by a staff of beautiful people who obey our slightest hint is somehow preferable to playing pretend elves with Catpiss Man in his mothers cellar? Preposterous!


----------



## Aeson (Aug 1, 2022)

HaroldTheHobbit said:


> Are you somehow implying that sipping coconut drinks on a private yacht in the West Indies surrounded by a staff of beautiful people who obey our slightest hint is somehow preferable to playing pretend elves with Catpiss Man in his mothers cellar? Preposterous!



Why can't we play pretend elves with Catpiss Man on a yacht in the West Indies surrounded by beautiful people? Does it have to be an either/or? I'm sure his mother would love to go on a boat trip.


----------



## HaroldTheHobbit (Aug 1, 2022)

Aeson said:


> Why can't we play pretend elves with Catpiss Man on a yacht in the West Indies surrounded by beautiful people? Does it have to be an either/or? I'm sure his mother would love to go on a boat trip.



An elegant solution sir!


----------



## Mannahnin (Aug 1, 2022)

James Gasik said:


> If Actor A is the Poor Man's Actor B, and I am a Poor Man, one would suppose I'd prefer Actor A?
> 
> (Yes, I know, "Poor Man's" in this instance refers to someone with less talent or who is less successful.  I guess you could say that was a "Poor Man's" attempt to be witty ).



I think the concept is that "x is a poor man's y" is that they're similar products, made to do similar jobs, but one is the expensive version and the other the cheap knockoff you get if you can't afford the real thing.  

Related meme is talking about something as being the "Great Value" version, in reference to Wal-Mart's house generic brand.  "Magic Treasures" for example being their knock-off Lucky Charms.


----------



## Aeson (Aug 1, 2022)

I assumed the question is; who is the cheap knockoff. I don't think they compare. Of the two, I have always enjoyed Peter Weller's performances more. I think he's the better actor with the wider range.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Aug 4, 2022)

When I first looked at the thread title I read it as Paul Weller.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Aug 5, 2022)

DrunkonDuty said:


> When I first looked at the thread title I read it as Paul Weller.



Poor man's Mick Jones, amIright?


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Sep 8, 2022)

Eyes of Nine said:


> Poor man's Mick Jones, amIright?




I have spent a month stewing over this. I've lost actual sleep.  Paul Weller or Mick Jones?????

They're both awesome! _They're both awesome!!!!_

<breaks down and weeps emotional tears.>


----------



## pantsorama (Sep 8, 2022)

DrunkonDuty said:


> I have spent a month stewing over this. I've lost actual sleep.  Paul Weller or Mick Jones?????
> 
> They're both awesome! _They're both awesome!!!!_
> 
> <breaks down and weeps emotional tears.>



Welp.  Thats Entertainment. 




Lalalalala la


----------

